# Where is the best place to install the overflow box???



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

I''m getting a 150 Gallon reef tank built and I'm wondering where to have the overflow box and return lines drilled..
The tank size is 60x24x24.. My choices for the overflow box is either in each rear corner, middle of back wall or on one side of the tank which would run front to rear and be 24 in in length.. As for the return lines I think top corners on the back wall would be best... Any suggestions???
Thanks to anyone who helps


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm no expert on saltwater tanks, but I always like overflows and intakes at the back/corners. Aesthetically, I find them easier to hide and they eye tends to look initially at the center of the tank, or your tank focal point structure (which usually is not at one end). If you locate the return(s) at the opposite end, it gives a current across the entire system. Additional current can be added, as needed, with the various "surge" inducing powerheads and timers if you want to get really fancy.


----------



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

DKRST said:


> I'm no expert on saltwater tanks, but I always like overflows and intakes at the back/corners. Aesthetically, I find them easier to hide and they eye tends to look initially at the center of the tank, or your tank focal point structure (which usually is not at one end). If you locate the return(s) at the opposite end, it gives a current across the entire system. Additional current can be added, as needed, with the various "surge" inducing powerheads and timers if you want to get really fancy.


Do you think it would be better to have only one overflow in one end or two overflows one in each end?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

First a disclaimer - I'm not currently keeping saltwater critters. I have in the past, but that was 17+ years ago and the tech has _really _changed! That having been said, I am using wet/dry filters with sumps, canisters, hang on back, and the old standard undergravel filter in a variety of tanks. 

I personally think one overflow is fine, particularly since it minimizes the visual impact. I defer to the experts here, but I don't see any reason to have two overflows unless you simply can't get enough water through a single overflow to your filter/pump and need the volume a second outflow provides.


----------

